
T-Mobile G1 unlock possible; Android Community celebrates with giveaway - rockstar9
http://androidcommunity.com/t-mobile-g1-unlock-possible-android-community-celebrates-with-giveaway-20081029/
======
randallsquared
Er, _their_ first unlock. I've seen several forum posts about people unlocking
their G1s already.

Anyone know a reputable source for buying a G1 full price? My experience
attempting to sign up with T-mobile a few days ago has lost me as a customer
for them.

~~~
kqr2
[http://www.loveforbiz.com/getting-started-with-an-
unactivate...](http://www.loveforbiz.com/getting-started-with-an-unactivated-
t-mobile-g1)

According to the above article, if you are persistent, you can eventually find
a t-mobile dealer who will sell you a full price gphone for $399. It would be
nice to have a cover story that you are an android developer, blah blah blah,
and don't need a service contract.

You can also activate it by temporarily borrowing a valid t-mobile sim card.

------
nuclear_eclipse
Why does unlocking the phone cost $22.99? T-Mobile should unlock your phone
for free if you just tell them you want to travel abroad.

~~~
randallsquared
Well, they want you to have had service with them (on some contract, not
necessarily the G1 contract) for three months, first. If you buy the G1 locked
from some third party, you may not have that option.

